# integrado de audio destruido



## spacho (Ene 16, 2006)

hola colegas les comento que tengo un equipo aiwa mod. ca-dw237 al cual se le exploto el integrado de audio y no lo puedo reconocer por el codigo, acudo a uds. para que si alguien lo conoce me lo pueda decir , lo unico que se ven son los dos ultimos numeros que son (00)

gracias


----------



## Guest (Ene 28, 2006)

No sabría decirte que integrado es, pero puedo darte una pagina donde de seguro encuentras los planos de ese equipo: radiolocman.com

Saludos.


----------

